# what the hell is this?????



## garydogz

This is Dutch. She is a mystery. Bit of a mongrel but any ideas as to the ingredients?


----------



## sullivan

American bull dog cross possibly at my guess.


----------



## sullivan

garydogz said:


> This is Dutch. She is a mystery. Bit of a mongrel but any ideas as to the ingredients?


Have a look at MORRIS on here its my brothers dog yours is a spit in build etc.


----------



## garydogz

sullivan said:


> Have a look at MORRIS on here its my brothers dog yours is a spit in build etc.


Thanks but where is Morris?


----------



## sullivan

garydogz said:


> Thanks but where is Morris?


Click on members list and then click on m and scroll down till you find the name then just click on it. It will bring up his pics etc and you can have a look.


----------



## sullivan

You can click my name and he is one of my friends .


----------



## garydogz

sullivan said:


> Click on members list and then click on m and scroll down till you find the name then just click on it. It will bring up his pics etc and you can have a look.


Thanks. Got it.
There is some resemblance there OK. Even down to the spots!


----------



## Guest

I dont know what she is but she looks lovely has she recently had pups?x


----------



## scosha37

I think she looks like a staff bulldog cross....its the legs that do it there like bullys legs dont yaa think?

yeah looks like shes had puppies all right....


----------



## twinclaire

i dont know but she is beautiful
mel xx


----------



## MelanieW34

The photo of her from the front certainly looks like she has bulldog in her, fine looking dog though whatever her parentage


----------



## sharkey

She is lovely.


----------



## Guest

American Pit bull Crossed with ????
beautiful dog


----------



## Nicoleta

English bulldog x Pit Bull. Or only very good train Pit bull...


----------



## SpringerHusky

AM. Staff/Pitt x English Bulldog, funny little mix very very cute


----------



## morris

english bull terrier, american bull and british bull maybe?


----------



## Local_oaf1

Pit bull/Dalmation


----------



## andrea 35

American bull dog , maybe with staffy , cos of the lack of height , nice looking dog .


----------



## sullivan

morris said:


> english bull terrier, american bull and british bull maybe?


Thought she was a bit like yours bro. xxx


----------



## garydogz

some sort of bulldog for the frame, bit of EBT? pit somewhere, some staffy, dalmatian (spots i suppose) Bit of a mix
Dutch has very little going on upstairs. Lights are on but no-one home sort of thing. She has a really nice temprement, she just does not care about most things - even if they are biting her (which a lot of things do).
She has no idea of proportion - everything is done at max. That makes her a bad mum
Oh look, a puppy, I'm going to love it and love it and oh! it's broken, never mind there's another one over there, I'm going to love it ......etc
Only bred from Dutch once a couple of years ago. Never again.
My avatar is one of the tough pups that survived.

Dutch is just here for the laugh now. She is a nightmare but I just love her.


----------



## KarenHSmith

garydogz said:


> This is Dutch. She is a mystery. Bit of a mongrel but any ideas as to the ingredients?


...She looks a staffie to me. She is lovely..x..


----------



## charnmar

She looks like an american bulldog x staff x something else to me. Mind you ive only ever seen those sorts of markings on a great dane but i dont think there is that in her :eek6:


----------



## 70ridgeway

i would say american bulldog and as said in other posts maybe crossed with staffy
pretty looking dog


----------



## Libby

she's cute, no matter what she is


----------



## sskmick

She looks like herself a lovely lass that wants a bit of TLC and she'll be happy. 

Sue


----------



## bobocat

cute - that's all that matters!


----------



## yvonnep5261

Looks a bit like my daughter's dog - a staffie/jack russell cross!


----------



## Guest

bit of dorset olde tyme in there somewhere, maybe even some ebtxstaff...nice looking dog.


----------



## The Griffon

It looks like a Heinz....


----------



## DKDREAM

she is very striking!


----------



## PoisonGirl

What a lovely looking dog! 
Defo looks like there's some bulldog in her, and possibly some pit. 
Lovely anyway I love her markings 

x


----------



## noushka05

garydogz said:


> This is Dutch. She is a mystery. Bit of a mongrel but any ideas as to the ingredients?





garydogz said:


> some sort of bulldog for the frame, bit of EBT? pit somewhere, some staffy, dalmatian (spots i suppose) Bit of a mix
> Dutch has very little going on upstairs. Lights are on but no-one home sort of thing. She has a really nice temprement, she just does not care about most things - even if they are biting her (which a lot of things do).
> She has no idea of proportion - everything is done at max. That makes her a bad mum
> Oh look, a puppy, I'm going to love it and love it and oh! it's broken, never mind there's another one over there, I'm going to love it ......etc
> Only bred from Dutch once a couple of years ago. Never again.
> My avatar is one of the tough pups that survived.
> 
> Dutch is just here for the laugh now. She is a nightmare but I just love her.


:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Milliepoochie

I have no idea on the breed mix, but If she had pups and youur not sure what she is out of curiosity what did you advertise the pups as?


----------



## SpringerHusky

This thread is from '08 :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie

SpringerHusky said:


> This thread is from '08 :lol:


I didnt realise lol


----------

